# Is this acceptable?



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Took the kids to the Texas City Dike today to see how the Tackle Time Tourney was coming along. This is how it's progressing! IMHO this is unbelievable and unacceptable. I like a good tournament as much as anybody but seing this put a bad taste in my mouth. Not to mention the smell (see pic of kid holding his nose). Gonna stop now before I get myself thrown out of here. Y'all be the judges.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That is flat-out unacceptable! Those morons should be fined for littering


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Guy, I cannot comment. The F-BOMBS would send me to an eternity in banned camp.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not only unacceptble - it's a violation of the law...see "wanton waste" in TPWD manual


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like a call to the TPWD is in order.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

We were there a few weekends ago and seen the same thing. Seems like a waste to me. If this is so considered sportsmanship or a tournament, it's a sorry way to celebrate a trophy. What do they do with the catch?


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

They do this every year. Yes it does look bad and smell nasty. Is it unacceptable, in my opinion yes, but like I said, its been this way for as long as I can remember (at least 3 years when I first discovered this tourney). 

In one way tho, its kinda cool to be able to actually SEE the creatures that are winning. What a huge shark, etc. Kinda humbles you when you think about it. I believe that they are already dead before they are hung up like that. I wish that this was a C&R tourney. Still, a alot of the C&R tourneys have a lot of waste. 

sb:>


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That tourney has been run that way since I was a little kid. It is a real shame they are allowed to keep doing it.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

WoW is that really how they leave it? I haven't even noticed....i drive right by with the boat. I'm gonna stop and check this out now.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hooked Up*

I went by there myself this afternoon and I have to say I agree. I fished TT for many years, Shark, Gar, Stingray you name it. I never had anything against them wanting to hang the fish so people that never have had the chance to see a big Shark close up could do so. As past President of the the Galveston CCA Chapter I have recieved numerous calls concerning this. I, like many others have called TP&WD to make sure there was anything wrong with hanging the fish and I was told there was not. The problem I had with what I saw today was not so much the fish hanging but the Shark & Gar that have been piled on the ground for a week or more. Hang the fish for two days at the most and then get rid of them. If I can find the name of the tournament director I will give him a call and express my displeasure of what I saw today. Gater


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

*How can they get away with that in TEXAS?*
*Up here in Jersey they would have been fined or arrested. :hairout: *


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro (Jan 31, 2007)

thats just not right, a very poor example of a tournament or a sportsmen. After seeing this I know I will never be in this tournament. Geezz I know guys that would seek some mighty fine revenge on some one condoing this behavior.. Not Good and emabrassed to fish the same waters.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tackle Time*

Tackle Time is one of the oldest tournaments in Texas, 35+ years that I know of. There is no laws being broken, it is a matter of public image. I don't have a problem with anglers who caught the fish, it's the Directors who should take more responsibilty for keeping the place in a better condition than what it is now. Gater


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Pretty tacky.
You'd think the tournament organizers would at least take them down after a day or two.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I agree wholeheartedly. I remember my Grandma driving me down to the Dike in the early 60s so I could see the "big fish" but I dont recall seeing this kind on nonsense. I cant help but believe that my ole Grandpa might have busted someone in the chops for doing something like that back then. How many threads have we read about PETA over the years that just anger us to no end? Well PETA, Here is your opportunity to paint all fisherman with a single stroke of the brush. The tournament organizers should be ashamed as well as anybody else that supports this tournament IMHO.


gater said:


> Tackle Time is one of the oldest tournaments in Texas, 35+ years that I know of. There is no laws being broken, it is a matter of public image. I don't have a problem with anglers who caught the fish, it's the Directors who should take more responsibilty for keeping the place in a better condition than what it is now. Gater


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

They could at least throw them in the water somewhere and let the crabs eat them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

gater said:


> Hang the fish for two days at the most and then get rid of them.


Huh??? How about not killing tiger sharks and hammerheads if you're just gonna string them up and let them rot??? This is Wanton Waste and it's illegal and not to mention highly unethical, IMO, to kill such a beast just to let it hang.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it is annoying. i was out there this afternoon, too, and i stopped in to the trailer to voice my disapproval about this practice. i was told that they depend on the local trash contractor (bfi) to pick it up twice a week, but i told them that this was an unsightly malodorous mess and a health hazzard, as well.

i will call the tc-lm jaycees and the city tomorrow to see what more can be done.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

it is a waste of a Texas game fish, therefore it is illegal. It would be the same as someone chunking a stringer of trout out on the side of the road. 

Sharks are game fish in Texas 

Very sad, but a few years ago I voiced my concerns on 2cool about this practice by them and was called a tree hugger.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Old traditional tournaments like this one don't know how to change.That or they haven't been pushed the right direction yet.
It's sad proof of our past.However,times are changing,and a lot of tournaments are getting with the times or going under.Voice you opinion to anyone that will listen,and most of all,do not paticipate in any tournament that allows this kind of stuff to happen.


----------



## Shallowwaterbaypro (Jan 31, 2007)

And we wonder why Peta Green Peace and these other groups view use as cold hearted killers that have no remorse for killing. And we all wonder why there are new bans and limits on fishing. Media like this does not help our cause.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Very sad, but a few years ago I voiced my concerns on 2cool about this practice by them and was called a tree hugger.


i've been called a tree hugger in here lots of times (or something similar), but i take it as a compliment.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i've been called a tree hugger in here lots of times, but i take it as a compliment.


At the time the point I was tring to make at the time was not anything against the killing of the fish. But the total waste of them. This point was missed by most and they just wanted to call me names. Everyone seemed to overlooked the fact that this tournament was breaking game laws in public. I do not care how old it is.

I would not consider anyone a decent sportsman if they agree with the practice by this tornament. And it is embassing that myslef as a shark fishermen will be grouped with these people. Only a very naive person would think that PETA has not alrady been there taking pics.

Me and you disagree on many subjects. But would guess that we are both on the same side of the fence on this one. I would assume that the anglers have no control over there catches after weigh in. It is hard for me to believe that the anglers fishing in this tournment would allow this practice to continue, but for years it has.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

The scenes in these pics turns my stomach and infuriates me! Alot of ya'll should know by now that I am not only a diehard fisherman and waterfowler, but also I am also VERY passionate about conservation of our resources. I have not only dedicated my personal life, but also my professional life and career to conserving the delicate and precious resources of our planet. There is also a passage in a certain book that many of us use as a written guide to live by that mentions being good "stewards" of the many gifts we are given.

These pics go against EVERYTHING that we, as "sportsman", stand for! I, like many of the others that have replied before me, don't necessarily have a problem with catching a big shark, ray or gar, but I DO have a problem with this type of "don't give a sh#%" attitude and total lack of respect for these beautiful creatures!

Personally, if I don't intend to take a fish home to feed my family, then I do everything within my power to revive it and send it on it's merry way. I don't "trophy" hunt for the same reason................

ok, I'd better stop before I really get rollin and have to pack my bags for an extended stay at banned camp!

I will be in contact with the tournament folks, not to mention several very prominent citizens of the Galveston/Texas City area that I happen to be pretty close to, and let them all know how totally disgusting their practices are.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

This is a shame!!! I don't see how anyone can approve of how this tournament is being operated in any fashion. Take the kids to the museum to see a dead fish for crying out loud. These fish shoud be cleaned and donated at the minumum!!! Throwing them in the trash ASAP so they don't stink is absurd. Out of sight...out of mind is not acceptable!!! This tournament will forever now be on my list to trash-talk as the worst, I don't care how long it has been running!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Me and you disagree on many subjects. But would guess that we are both on the same side of the fence on this one.


we definately are.

i don't have a problem with the taking of large fish for this annual tournament and putting them on display for a short period. for many people, especially kids, this is a close as they will ever come to seeing an an actual stingray or a shark.

however, to leave rotting carcasses strewn about on the ground or hanging up with their entrails dragging the ground for an extended period is ugly, irresponsible, unnecessary and unsanitary.

as i mentioned earlier, i will make some phone calls and report back here with an update tomorrow.

we had a very similar thread about this tackle time mess in here last summer, too.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Sad state of affairs there. That's wrong in so many ways.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I did a search and found an article in the Galveston County Daily News supporting the tournament. I immediately fired off a very strong email to the editor in response to the disgraceful display that the tournament directors are putting on down there. I'll let ya'll know when (or if) I get a reply from him.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Get a rope!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is the number I called for TP&W to talk to the Captain Eddie Tanuz to file a complaint.409-933-1947


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It's all about the bucks,think about how many people drive by and call uncle Bob ,or a friend ,then they're all down there buying gear and bait and fuel .it's a tourist trap,show off some big fish ,make money,and I agree catch them show them off for a few hours then take them back out into the ecosystem so others will eat.But don't let them waste away and stink up the place!!!


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

Mike Don't get caught up, Those of us that know you and what you do, know better. 
Which bring me to my next point.

* Sharkathon.com*

It's strictly CPR and the best prizes of any Tourny on the coast. Catch a large shark than walk it back out and release if you want to prove just how big an ol' boy you really are.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

In my opinion some things change very, very slow (especially in Texas, but not necessarily) . 

I think what is happening here is a total disgrace. Why leave these to go to total waste (just to prove?), either CPR or, if necessary, capture and let them die and then weigh and measure and then turn it over to the needy/food banks and or prisons? What is being accomplished? I grew up in Oregon and the BLM (Bureau of Land Management) was handling the management of the tree cutting everything was fine. Yes, there were whole sides of mountains that were “naked” but within three-four years, you did not even realize that it had happened. Once the “tree-huggers” from CA moved north and shut down that industry the industry was so stressed for logs that private land owners were “paid-off” for their trees that it made it very profitable for the owners (read Spotted Owl). The logging industry was not required to re-plant or manage private land. Last time I visited OR, I was completely unprepared for the lack of trees and bare landscapes I saw.

Self regulation is far better than Government regulation. Just think about it. 

And I will probably get slammed for this! I do not understand the tournament rules and have never participated. Just because this has "always been the way it's done" does not cut it with me. 

I do know that when I have been unable to revive an oversized red I have re-capture and tagged it. At least I did not let it go to WASTE!

JMHO.
Liz


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gater,

I hope you step on a #200 stingray right before a 13' hammer and a little tiger rips you into lil nuggets . Then , at the end , a big Alli*gater* Gargobbles up your nads.

Mutha Brutha ...beebahguh


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks Michael*

I feel better now that I know it was me!


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I agree, stop it now. This is not solving anything. A true debate/discussion on this subject does not need to retreat to personal attacts an name calling.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Like Hooked Up said what is it accomplishing yall calling each other names lets focus and stick together on this.This is a very strong and powerfull site lets try and work as a team.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dolphin*

I agree! And for those of you that want to voice your concerns please do so, I know I will. But keep in mind before publicing bashing the Tackle Time Tournament, it's not the tournament itself, it's the ones in charge that need to know they need to clean up the act a little. Those that are familar with TT will tell you that its always been a fun family tournament and it is a fundraiser that has help provide scholarships for many area kids. I have nothing against those catch Sharks, Rays, and all the other fish that are brought to the scales, its how we handle them after the weighin. Hanging fish to attract the curious and in turn hopefully sell raffle tickets or shirts for a good cause is why they do it. I
don't have a real big issue with that, leaving them on the ground to rot for a week is not right. Peace Out! Gater


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dead, rotting fish on the end of a rope or left out to spoil don't help any of us.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Gater , 

All name calling and bs aside. Leaving those fish to rot on the dock is wrong. Quit trying to say these guys did anything right. They did nothing right ! Nothing....This is as wrong as wrong can be. Call it for what it is ...a total waste. Nothing more. Anybody can see that. What a disgrace. How the hell can you justify this **** in any way. Unbelievable............


----------



## Squeaky Penn (May 22, 2004)

Fish disposal was always a big problem when the Lone Star Bowhunters Assn used to have thier State Bowfishing Tournament. 2-3 trailer loads of carp, bowfin, gar is not an easy thing to get rid of . One year I believe a guy fed them to a bunch of hogs.

And if I cant bowfish a shark because it is a game fish, and illegal to do so, I just cant see howthose sharks can be left to rot like that.

TPWD has to be turning thier heads on this for one reason or another.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ditto Mont and pinfish. Call the law.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

gater said:


> I agree! And for those of you that want to voice your concerns please do so, I know I will. But keep in mind before publicing bashing the Tackle Time Tournament, it's not the tournament itself, it's the ones in charge that need to know they need to clean up the act a little. Those that are familar with TT will tell you that its always been a fun family tournament and it is a fundraiser that has help provide scholarships for many area kids. I have nothing against those catch Sharks, Rays, and all the other fish that are brought to the scales, its how we handle them after the weighin. Hanging fish to attract the curious and in turn hopefully sell raffle tickets or shirts for a good cause is why they do it. I
> don't have a real big issue with that, leaving them on the ground to rot for a week is not right. Peace Out! Gater


So let me get this straight. You're saying it's OK to kill 13' hammerheads and tiger sharks and let them go to waste rotting (as long as it's not rotting for 7 days) just to sell some T-shirts?


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

the big bad and ugly shark tourament killed more big shark that any tourament out there. i know i fished in it a lot. even in it they would have to remove the sharks and you could only weigh one fish in per boat the last few years. if Sam was still alive i bet it would have been a CR by now. he was talking about it the last time i talked to him before he past away. what is going on there needs to be stopped if it falls in to wanton waste law and it looks to me that it has to. then tpwd has to do something about it. if not then i would like to know why they won't???


----------



## ken 77 (Feb 21, 2005)

So if sharks are a game fish, then there should be a few fellas wearing stripes soon. These pics make me sick, they should not be able to fish again. Scholarships and T shirts. Give me a break.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jj*

There is nothing wrong with catching a 13' Hammerhead and hanging it. Just like there is nothing wrong with doing a skin mount on a 10# Trout. In the end both fish have gone to waste. Is either of the above illegal, the way the law is written no. I'll say it again in case you missed the last 3 times, I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE CATCHING 13' SHARKS IN A TOURNAMENT, WEIGHING THEM, OR HANGING THEM. I DON"T LIKE THE FACT THEY ARE DUMPED ON THE GROUND AND LEFT ROTTING FOR ALL TO SEE. It sounds to me you have a problem with just killing the fish regardless of what is done with it afterwards.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Guy to answer your question NO! And if I was a sponsor I would be ashamed.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

gater said:


> There is nothing wrong with catching a 13' Hammerhead and hanging it. Just like there is nothing wrong with doing a skin mount on a 10# Trout. In the end both fish have gone to waste. Is either of the above illegal, the way the law is written no. I'll say it again in case you missed the last 3 times, I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE CATCHING 13' SHARKS IN A TOURNAMENT, WEIGHING THEM, OR HANGING THEM. I DON"T LIKE THE FACT THEY ARE DUMPED ON THE GROUND AND LEFT ROTTING FOR ALL TO SEE. It sounds to me you have a problem with just killing the fish regardless of what is done with it afterwards.


I thought it was letting them waste and rot not hanging and weighing


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

Seems simpler and more hygienic to post a lifesize picture on a bulletin board of some sort.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*...mo*

As a bonifide non tournament fisher, I have to say I enjoy a good tourney vicariously! Through reports and pictures, I follow my friends and some pros. What I am about to say may cause some dismay.

Let's just say that I am reading our asteemed local paper. (Insert your favorite rag: Here) I some how have the same _*gut level*_ reaction as I did to the pictures I saw of our pilots in Somalia, our hanging Contractors in Iraq. These pictures on every level of my core are disturbing!

I have to agree that TPW has to get some feedback from us "silent Joes" about this terrible waste.

I remember the tourny when I was a kid in that area. A freind and I rode to the dike to see a 10' Hammerhead. It truly was an amazing thing, as some have pointed out here. But there certainly was no bodies laying around it. And it was gone in 2 days.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

If TPWD or the tournament directors wont do anything about it, how about some of you guys that live close by just take it upon yourself to throw them out in the water? Notify TPWD or someone as to your intentions first though. Just a thought.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

I have seen worse down there, even a long time ago.
SEE YA!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

The tournament has actually gotten better over the years.. I have been participating off and on since I was 6. Waaaaay back then they had 4 shark divisions; Tiger, Hammerhead, Bull and Open. Now they have 1. Also the limit on any one vessel, in gulf waters is one fish, so they have an open division only, and less sharks are coming in now, verses back when. It has always been a tradition to hang the sharks, rays and gar. A couple years back they stopped hanging them, and you had to dispose of your fish properly.
Why they reverted back to hanging and displaying, I don't know, and I don't really care. 

But it doesn't seem like they a whole lot of pride for themselves as an organization, when they can't keep there house clean,,,


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

gater said:


> There is nothing wrong with catching a 13' Hammerhead and hanging it. Just like there is nothing wrong with doing a skin mount on a 10# Trout. In the end both fish have gone to waste. Is either of the above illegal, the way the law is written no. I'll say it again in case you missed the last 3 times, I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH PEOPLE CATCHING 13' SHARKS IN A TOURNAMENT, WEIGHING THEM, OR HANGING THEM. I DON"T LIKE THE FACT THEY ARE DUMPED ON THE GROUND AND LEFT ROTTING FOR ALL TO SEE. It sounds to me you have a problem with just killing the fish regardless of what is done with it afterwards.


Nice try, but a 13' hammerhead doesn't exactly reproduce at the same rate as a trout. :headknock How much would a 13' hammerhead weigh, 500 lbs??? How would you feel seeing a tournament that made a 500 lb pile of dead trout and left it sit there to bring attention and sell T-shirts? That something you'd like to see?


----------



## Yakmon (May 26, 2004)

*Wow*

This looks like a retro picture of shark fishing on the Texas coast as it was in the 70's and earlier. I have seen numerous pictures of big sharks hanging from hooks around Bob Hall and other piers/weighing stations circa 1960-77. Back then, this was the norm. Now, things are different (for most of us, at least). Many of us now realize that we have a finite resource that we need to manage, and regardless of the legal implications, we do the right thing solely because we know it is the right thing to do. It takes time for people to change, and realize the value of catch and release shark fishing.

If the tournament directors are not fined for this public display of waste, I would be shocked. We all play a part in teaching our fellow men (and women) to be better humans. Respecting each other is as important as respecting the earth and Her bounty. Name calling and finger pointing make people defensive, and a defensive person resists change. I know it feels good to point that finger, but remember what it feels like to be on the receiving end. Place the blame where it belongs.....with the tournament directors for allowing it to happen, and with the anglers for participating in such a **** poorly run event, not with the people weighing in on the issue. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but not everyone is entitled to waste a valuable resource....

See you at Sharkathon.

Yakmon


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I took my wife and daughter by there I believe last year and it was the same ole garbage hanging and laying around stinking up the whole area. My daughter who was 8 even asked me,"daddy, why are they doing this?" I told her that it was WRONG and that this kinda thing should not be happening. Now, why a 8 year old can see this as wrong and grown adults think it's OK is beyond me. It's like a dead rotting cow, deer or anything useful just being wasted for a show. It's not OK for anything else that I know of, so what makes it OK for sharks, stingray and gar? It does seem that most are agreeing it's wrong, but someone needs to do something about it. I would like to see a change before next years tourney. This has been going on for too long and needs to be dealt with NOW!!
Steve


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Well....

Jaycees has gone downhill, the group that puts it on. They lost most of their old good members. The new guy has ran everyone off. 

Let it hang for 2 days or so and drag em off.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I have thought several times about getting in this tournament, but every year I see this it reminds me of why I won't. What a waste. If it's not illegal, it is immoral in my opinion!


----------



## SkinnyWaterThreat (Jul 2, 2007)

Absolutely disgusting!!! What is so hard to understand about "conservation" it really is a pretty simple concept. I'm not a big shark fisherman by any means, but good Lord - who in their right frame of mind would kill these great creatures like this - to sale a few t-shirts and raffle tickets???? I'd like to think about my kids and grandkids one day being able to participate in the hobby we so much enjoy! Tight Lines and I hope this ordeal gets resolved.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I agree Skipper but that's just my personal opinion. If we are to truly be "stewards of the resource(s)" how then, can we just sit idly by and watch this ungrateful display of wanton waste? I realize that not everybody will agree with me and that's OK by me. I consider myself a sportsman and intend to pass that ethic on to my children as well as anybody else I may be able to share it with. This is the year 2007 and that old; "This is the way we've always done it" nonsense just doesn't even cut it anymore. To me, the solutions are so clear that Ray Charles can see them. Tight lines all, Guy


CaptDoug said:


> I have thought several times about getting in this tournament, but every year I see this it reminds me of why I won't. What a waste. If it's not illegal, it is immoral in my opinion!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

BIONICBOBNJ said:


> *How can they get away with that in TEXAS?*
> *Up here in Jersey they would have been fined or arrested. :hairout: *


Bob, as much as I'd like to see those punished for what they did ... I'd prefer the gov't stay out of it altogether.

I've seen what the gov't can do in terms of making hunting and fishing darn near impossible in much of the Northeast. I'd prefer the gov't not help here. Hopefully, by education we can change the way hunters and fishers operate. I'm certain a little public pressure (particularly in terms of sponsoships) can change things.

What's at risk here is once the gov't gets it's foot in the door - it seems to want to invite itself all the way in! Leaving you with a myriad of rules and regulations that make no sense at all as they are designed to keep everyone happy ... but are impossible not to run afoul of.

In NJ ... the governor stopped black bear hunting ... against the wishes of hunters, park rangers and game wardens. Makes no sense to those who hunt... but it passed. Gov't intervention does not always help.

Kinda like seatbelt rules. You can legislate and randomly enforce, but seemingly it would work better if people understood the value on their own accord.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Awful! There is no excuse. If you're not going to eat it and it's not a threat to man then don't kill it. That is the most disgusting display I've ever seen. They should rename the tournament to "Let's Kill Stuff and Let It Rot". I think kids could get more enjoyment see the great monsters of the deep in an aquarium - not rotting and filled with maggots on the side of the road.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm no stinken tree hugger by any means and dont have a problem with someone killing a shark. 
But to let it rot so the public can see is completly UN-ACCEPTABLE.
Its HONYOKS like these that give fisherman a bad name.
This will get stopped if it continues, by people that can make it happen............Tradition or not.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

That's the kind of stuff that give us a bad name. I hope TPWD does something about this.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

It's not acceptable. Frankly, I am surprised that it has gone on as long as it has.

Thanks for posting the pics Guy.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

True true.

What a waste and it will happen again next year and the year after and the year after and ect.
The fish are dead when they are hung so no laws broken if you ask the island police or tpwd
Its too much money for the Island to ignore or the people on it to ignore. This is what a lot of people do to make a liveing on the coast and allways will.
This thinking that it will change is a little on the fringe i guess, i was in gtown last weekend and that town hasnt changed in 20 years.
And yes i saw them hanging when i was a kid too.
Just my 2 cents i guess.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I was down there Sunday, man the smell was enough I almost upchucked. 

SD


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If the organizers of this tournament do not see the problem you can be sure I can make a few calls and see that those that see this is problem get some major $$ for their alternate charity tournament. 

Know that oilfield companies are need to know charities before October 15, 2007 to get $$ in their budgets. I will have about $50,000 to give away next year - this kind of "kill and let it hang" tournament will not get a red cent of this money. 

$$$ talks and BS walks!!!


----------



## REPOFISH (Jul 19, 2004)

My opinion is that it is not only a waste/crime as well as an ebarrassment to us fellow fishermen but it is a slap in the face. How can some of you blame just the organizers? As sportsman *WE *are responsible for our actions. Not only should the organizers of the tournament be fined but the anglers who caught the fish and allowed the organizers to display(waste) them should be fined as well. Why dont all of us contact the sponsor/sponsors and TPWD and let them know how displeased we are with the practices of the tournament and the unlawfully wasting of gamefish. There are strength in numbers and this would be the best place to start. It is good to express your displeasure on the message boards but take an active role in putting a stop to tournaments like this and allow yourself the incredible feeling of truly making a difference. I am proud to be one of the founders of the sharkathon tournament and being a part of something great-educating and making a difference is about as gratifying as catching a fish of a lifetime. So, instead of/and or complaining, take some action and make a difference.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

That Tourney and Organization need to be shut down, closed up, and sent away.

What a bunch of Hoseheads.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Send an email to these officials of the Texas Jaycees

'[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

okay...here's the scoop:

as of now, all of the mess is cleaned up. this morning, i talked with the president of the texas city/la marque jaycees, brian thompson, who stated that there was a "miscommunication" over the weekend about the disposal of the mess shown in guy's photos.

i also spoke with the manager of solid waste for the city of texas city, who is an acquaintence of mine and one of the nicest guys you'd ever want to meet, and he told me that he is happy to send a crew out to handle disposal, but that he relies on the jaycees (since this is their tournament) to inform him of pick-up needs, but that the jaycees have been remiss in doing this.

i called mr. thompson back and told him that he needs to inform his people out at the tackle time headquarters to be more assiduous about calling the city for pick-up as soon as pick-up and disposal is necessary.

the problem here appears to be with the tc/lm jaycees.

if you would like to make your opinions known about this matter of disposal and the practice of hanging fish for display, please contact the texas city/ la marque jaycees *in writing* at the address below. please keep your letters courteous, respectful and to the point.

brian thompson - president
texas city/ la marque jaycees
p.o. box 1087
texas city, tx 77592

mc


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

FlakMan said:


> Send an email to these officials of the Texas Jaycees
> 
> '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'


Just sent.....that makes about 14 emails sent since last night.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

i don't beleive in killing fish or anything for that reason to help with scholarships is right.chances are that whoever benifites from a scholarship from this tournament will most like get one,one way or another,but that dead fish wont get anything but dead!. imho killing an animal for a scholership is not cool,there are a million ways to raise money without killing wildlife imo.i am a fisherman and keep just enough for dinner.i'm not a tree hugger or anything like that.and yea this tournament has been around for 30 years but,then agian was'nt fishing population stronger then? times change and so must the fisherman.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

yup!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Laying on the ground at the dike, or laying in the dump. Still a poor practice and a waste.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I won't be buying any TT T-Shirts here. Nope.

Why not just weigh in and Post up some pictures of the catch?
Then have a huge fish fry and charge $5 all you can eat and donate the proceeds to conservation?
That's is just my 2 cents.

Sandy


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

whata waste of resourse.should have been donated or had a big fishfry.
pitiful jst looking at it.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

back then might have been cool but now that 2 day rule sounds nice


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

All of their email accounts have been canceled, according to the automatic reply my email received. Truly unexceptable. Cowards.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it's great. 

I think every kill tournament that pays prize money for killing big fish only to have them dumped after the weigh in should be required by LAW to leave them hanging on public display for at least a week. 

The point is they're dead. With the big sharks being stressed (at the very least) and on the brink of collapse (according to some), killing them for no better reason than bragging rights and tshirt sales is B.S. and ALMOST everyone on this board knows it. Same with billfish kill tournaments. 

We, the fishing community, will either begin to get a half a clue of the concept of stewardship and conservation of resources, or the greenies of the world will shut us down. And when I see something like this I'm not sure I give a dang which. 

At least at Tackle Time, there she is boys. In your face. If you don't like the idea we kill big old top predators for fun and glory, shut us down if you can. 

At least that's honest. 

Signed, 
A Stinking Tree Hugger


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

I must be missing something...The last tournament I fished in, we also killed the fish when we gaffed it and put it in the cooler. So...now we have a dead fish. We came into port and hung the fish for weigh-in also. Pictures were taken, and kids got a chance to take a look. This is where everything starts to change and what I disagree with. We loaded our fish up, cut em up and ate em. We didn't let them go to waste. Now I really don't care when they died or how they died, or that they were laying in the sun making people sick. My contention is that they should have been taken off the hook after pictures and eaten by at least someone. My daughter didn't want to eat what we cooked for supper the other night. So I guess what some of you are saying is that I should have thrown her food in the trash and made her something else that she wanted to eat. Heck no, I fired up the laptop, sat her down, and showed her pictures of starving kids in Africa. When we came across a certain picture of a vulture in the background waiting for the kid to die so it could eat...she got the picture and ate everything on her plate. I for one won't be involved in any way of teaching any kid that killing something for fun and letting it go to waste is OK. I vaguely remember my grandpa and dad telling me something of the same sort.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Since my fist gun & rod I was taught only to kill for food, otherwise let it go out of respect for nature and the animal. Have to agree w/ you offshoreAggie. We were told if you don't like whats for dinner, Pop will take it for lunch and you can starve.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

yea thats good! i know i'm going to show my kids the same picture.......????? NOT!!!!! man i don't know how old your kid is but, man thats not cool showing those to a little kid.imo.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

i hope that picture is fake! if it's real i hope whoever took that picture got this little boy medical attention! thats very very sad to see that.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I hunt / fish over 100 days a year, every year. I kill what I eat and I eat what I kill. I have no problem with the "circle of life". 

What I have a problem with is killing for no reason other than the adrenalin rush of taking another living creatures life. If it is in defense of life & property (yes, armadillos in the garden are included, so are mosquitoes on the back patio), then it's one thing. If you are killing just to pull the trigger and drive away, I have a big problem.

My 8 year old daughter was trying to catch and kill a Junebug last week and I had to sit her down to explain why this was wrong. Fortunately, she now understands the difference between harvesting and wanton waste. Yes, there are occational exceptions that can be accepted, but day in/day out, the rules of the balance in life must be maintained.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Oh no, dont hurt their little psyche.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Got a couple of phone calls from the editor of the Galveston County Daily News this evening. Says that my email to him is gonna be front and center in the letters to the editor column in tomorrows edition. Also said that he has his outdoor guys on this. Could be interesting to see what comes of it?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Good on ya Lance. You're a class act indeed!


triple f said:


> Got a couple of phone calls from the editor of the Galveston County Daily News this evening. Says that my email to him is gonna be front and center in the letters to the editor column in tomorrows edition. Also said that he has his outdoor guys on this. Could be interesting to see what comes of it?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I just don't understand what happend to the TT tournie. I lived in Texas City when I was younger and we entered it several times (I missed out by a few LBs in the open youth once) and it was never like this. But then again you could also go on the dike and fish with out having to feel like you needed to be armed just to be out there.
Pretty sad if you think about it.
Rick


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FISHGUTS said:


> i hope that picture is fake! if it's real i hope whoever took that picture got this little boy medical attention! thats very very sad to see that.


this photo is _not_ a fake. in fact, the shocking photo won the pulitzer prize in photography for photojournalist kevin carter in 1994. the photo was taken in sudan in 1993.

carter left sudan shortly after this photo was taken saying that he could no longer handle the images of the famine and death everywhere anymore and said he was depressed. two months after he was awarded the pulitzer prize, carter commited suicide.

if i recall correctly, no one knows what happened to the child in the photo.


----------



## DRAGNHOO (Apr 27, 2007)

And some people think they live and operate in a "fishing community". Prime example of why developers from the north need to continue to develop some of the Texas coast and run these idiots out and back to their self-centered trailerpark in the country. You would NEVER see this in Florida...up the coast to Maine, or in California, up the coast to Washington. For some reason, it happens here and too often.

This is horrible and the organizers of the event should be finded. What is it with the dumbassery of some. If this doesn't get TPW fired up, nothing will.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Dragon*

You must not have read the previous 90 post. Idiots & ********, just what does this have to do with the topic. You and some the other negative post know nothing about the people your want to hang. You and everyone are want to beat people up, throw them in jail, and fine them. For what, littering. The anglers did nothing wrong by catching the fish and the tournament directors have done nothing wrong by hanging the fish. The leaving the fish on the ground to rot for more than a week is what the real issue is and after many emails and calls it seems that situation was quickly addressed and I hope they will do a little better in the future in keeping the place clean. Gater


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope the newspaper runs the story and helps shut the whole thing down personally. What other tourney hangs the fish for 2-3 days? This has been going on for way too long. How majestic is it to look at a rotting smelly carcass?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

gater said:


> The anglers did nothing wrong by catching the fish and the tournament directors have done nothing wrong by hanging the fish.


Just so I am clear on where you stand. You would have no problem with the Redfish cup, Troutmasters or STARR nailing there catches up, then chunking them into the local landfill.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Well done Lance!*

Here is a cnp of Lance's letter to the editor. The letter can be found online at www.galvnews.com . WTG Lance! Thanks for standing up for us and the future of these priceless resources. You da man, Guy

Letters to the Editor
July 4, 2007

Tackle Time Tourney A Disgrace!

The Tackle Time fishing tournament in Texas City is a disgusting display of waste and total lack of respect for wildlife!

I am a diehard fisherman and water fowler, but I am also very passionate about conservation of our resources.

I have dedicated not only my personal life but also my professional life and career to conserving the delicate and precious resources of our planet.

There is also a passage in a certain book that many of us use as a written guide to live by that mentions being good "stewards" of the many gifts we are given.

Pictures of the event that I've seen online - at http:/2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=125702 - go against everything that we, as "sportsmen," stand for!

If I don't intend to take a fish home to feed my family, then I do everything within my power to revive it and send it on its merry way. I don't "trophy" hunt for the same reason.

I would hope the folks that run this tournament clean up their act and represent our sport and heritage in a decent and respectable manner.

Lance Efird Lake Jackson


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WTG Lance!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

http://blogs.galvnews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=87cc156e8cc5c315


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

gater said:


> You and everyone are want to beat people up, throw them in jail, and fine them. For what, littering. The anglers did nothing wrong by catching the fish and the tournament directors have done nothing wrong by hanging the fish. The leaving the fish on the ground to rot for more than a week is what the real issue is and after many emails and calls it seems that situation was quickly addressed and I hope they will do a little better in the future in keeping the place clean. Gater


BS.. the anglers and the organizers have done something wrong in letting an animal die and go to waste for no other reason than to be put on public display.. That's wrong on so many levels it's not even funny and people like you who justify that just baffle my mind. Your only concern is they clean the fish up and dump them in the trash within a few days so they don't stink. That's pathetic, you sir are a disgrace to the fishing community if you actually believe what you type. Are you by chance one of the organizers of this tournament???


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

I had this problem a number of years back. Just for the record it is against the TP&WL laws to waist wildlife. This was what I brought up to the JC's way back when. I'm making a call to the JC's to see if we can put a end to the waist. If it's not taken care of by this afternoon I'll put a call in to the Parks and Wildlife. The shark population does'nt need to be waisted like this. If the JC"S were to throw Specks and Reds on the ground all h--- would hit the fan.


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

With all due respect, the Anglers are indeed at fault. As are the tourny directors. TPWD stipulates that the wanton waste of edible fish is against the law and is fineable. Who is responsible for the catch: The angler. From the time the fish hits the deck, the angler is responsible for fish. Unless TT requires a signed form officially handing over the responsibility of the fish, the Anglers are who should be fined. 

And the funny thing is, TPWD should have a very easy time of finding out who caught what. It is tournament with records as to who caught what, what time it was weighed in, and their address. This one tourny could possibly fund another Game Warden in the area...

Now if WE as anglers want to stop this, you can call TPWD, and Jaycees and will get nowhere.... You have to hit the sponsors.. Take this Photo, take it to each sponsor. Tell them Thanks for their support of a wasting of a resource, and inform them that your support of their profits will no longer be given.

Next year, when sponsorship is down, the tourny will recognize what they need to do...

All the complaining, whining and moaning to JCs will go untouched as long as their sponsor step up to the plate with the check book....


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

Put it on the calendar for next year, we all need to be proactive and let them know that they need to "clean up" their act in 2008.


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

*Exactly!*



harv418 said:


> With all due respect, the Anglers are indeed at fault. As are the tourny directors. TPWD stipulates that the wanton waste of edible fish is against the law and is fineable. Who is responsible for the catch: The angler. From the time the fish hits the deck, the angler is responsible for fish. Unless TT requires a signed form officially handing over the responsibility of the fish, the Anglers are who should be fined.
> 
> And the funny thing is, TPWD should have a very easy time of finding out who caught what. It is tournament with records as to who caught what, what time it was weighed in, and their address. This one tourny could possibly fund another Game Warden in the area...
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

Seems like I have seen huge kill shark tournaments on tv where all the anglers and tournament organizers donate, clean, and even grill the catch right there! The rest of the meat is donated to the homeless shelters and food banks. If we are going to voice our displeasure with the current practices, I think that if we offered a viable solution things may change for the better for everyone.

Knowing that someone in Florida is setting and reading this post about a Texas fishing tournament is embarrassing. We as Texas fisher people have to fix this kind of waste and fast for all of the reasons covered in these 11+ pages.

MC - thank you for taking action and getting the current mess cleaned up.


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

were do they drag em off to? If taken to the water, wouldn't something in the water eat them, maybe crabs or piggies maybe not a total loss but still a big loss. TP&W biologist could disect and study since they are letting them break the very laws they right. Something isn't right.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I told that dude ( weigh person), when it first started this year, about this very thing.TT hanging that stuff, keeping it there, people coming in at night, after hours, cutting the jaws out of the sharks, not putting lime on the entrils etc., he was warned. Meaning someone will BI....H about that. Last year wasn't that bad. The people incharge last year are not there anymore,and NEW hands took it over. 

I can't believe what I see. Last years officials ran the "catch" up for awhile and not for long . The catch was removed after a few spectators took their pics. We haven't heard the last of this. Itching to see what Super Fisherman Joe Kent puts in the Galv. Paper this week.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

He posted Monday's results in todays paper, exactly where he always does his column. And it was to me ironic that after I read his column, I read thru the rest of the section and found (and read) Triple F's letter. 

I think Joe Kent is just reporting information about tournaments, but it did bring attention to it, and with TF's letter, maybe more people put 2 + 2 together. Really, the only way I can think that this kill tourney can be changed is to put people in charge of it that have a different mentality. At least icing the catch down, and having a very limited viewing time while its on ice after weigh in. And then having a group that will take the catch and utilize it, as part of what the sponsers could pay for and help set up, may be a start. It still gives the public a chance to see these creatures, gives the people that want to fish it a fun time, and it utilizes the resource.

Oh geez, what am I thinking....

Just who and what makes you a JayCee?

sb:>


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is part of Joe Kents fishing report for June 30 on the standings in the TT Tournament:

Tournament leaders through Thursday are:

• Offshore category — shark, Ron Taylor, 348.5 pounds; ling, David Plitt, 29.8 pounds; red snapper, Justin Craft, 22 pounds; king, Tim McClellen, 40.11 pounds.

• Inshore category — speckled trout, Jim BoBlocke, 5.62 pounds; flounder, Elvin Maxwell 4.66 pounds; stingray, Dick Patterson, 210 pounds; gar, Larry Venzunt, 57.5 pounds; sheepshead, Trey Beasley, 6.06 pounds; jackfish, Jason Jordan, 28.3 pounds; gafftop, Dutch Kueteman, 6 pounds; redfish, Bill Wilson, 10.36 pounds.

• Kids’ category — sand trout, Carter Fuller, 2.56 pounds; croaker, Katie Stunson, 0.92 pounds; blue crab, Haley Kohn, 8.5 inches.


To get your catch in the Reel Report, phone Capt. Joe Kent at 409-683-5273 or send an e-mail to reel.report(at)galvnews.com. There’s no charge for this service. 

If they really just wanted to sell T-shirts by hanging the catch, why didnt they hang the ling, red snapper, kingfish, trout (both species), flounder, and redfish? OK, so they are raising money for scholarships. A good thing, as most would agree. Star does the same thing. you dont see any Star entries hanging at a weigh in. Lets say someone sets up a deal during hunting season where the biggest buck would get some lucky kid a scholarship. Do you think the deer would be hung and left to rot? For those who dont see anything wrong with this, Do you think its OK for Japanese commercial fisherman to cut the fins off live sharks then throw them overboard? I bet not. What is different here? If we as Texas Sportsmen/women do not stand up and let our voices be heard that wasting our resources is not acceptable, believe me when I say it, the govt will step in and we all know what that means. Noone here likes PETA, but we have to agree that they have alot more money in their warchest than we do. Money talks in Washington. Want to see shark fishing get restricted or eliminated all together? Look at what they have done to the guys that go offshore. 2 snapper limits. They blame us recreational fishermen for the decimation we all know is caused by shrimp boats and commercials. Armed with pictures like these, the same can be done for sharks. Had the sharks been donated to a worthy cause or taken home for consumption, we wouldnt be having this conversation, and PETA would have nothing to b#$%h about. 
Noone is saying that there shouldnt be tournaments, and that we shouldnt fish for sharks. Its the WASTE of the animals that *****s me off. These animals were left to rot and were wasted. Where is TPWD? Why arent they all over this? I posted this same subject on different boards two weeks ago, and again this week. I called the regional office and complained. I have sent emails. Nothing. Whoever said that we should target the sponsors was right. Does anyone have a list of the sponsors?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Who have "YOU" weighed in with on this topic?*

I never expected 11k + views when I originally posted these pictures. In fact, I found them so repulsive I almost didn't post them on our board! Judging by the number of telephone calls, private messages and e-mails I have recieved about this I really believe we can effect positive change "if" we dont just vent our frustrations on an internet board and go on about our daily routines. Thanks sooooo much to the members who took the time to write letters, make phone calls, approach the organizers in person, etc. Y'all have my utmost respect and there aren't enough greenies in the world to compensate you for what you did! Complacency is the enemy here. People who would condone this kind of behavior know that it is human nature to holler and scream a little and then move on. They know that the chances are that this will simply "blow over" and be forgotten after everyone has had their say. I hope you will join me in making sure that this issue doesn't just "go away". Please consider writing the tournament organizers and sponsors, your county commissioners, the Texas Parks and Wildlife "Commissioners" and anybody else you think may listen. It's up to us to safeguard the resources God gave us. I believe that now is the perfect time to do just that! Thanks y'all


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

when i first saw that two summers ago.......i cried . i thought "how could anybody let such beautiful creatures waste away like this" it made me sick and still does now .
im glad everyone is pitching in and doing they're part to make this horrible situation go away.!.!.!.

i know that if this would have continued then in a couple of years these resources/LIVING ANIMALS would have been gone and thanks to everyone who is contributing to this cause!!!!!!!!

thanks so much for your help!!!!!!
-Dixie


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Hooked Up, This is a reply from our good friend @ 610 Outdoors in responce to my E-Mail

Hi Hugh....That has already been brought to my attention....Disgusting, but like a lot of the posts said, it's been going on for years and apparantly there is no law against it.......Thanks for listening....Capt. Wayne.

Looks like he doesn't want in this fight. Oh well maybe next year they will hang that Boone & Crockett deer up and let it rot.


----------



## TopDogJr (May 28, 2004)

All the hungry people in galveston county. We need to look at how much meat that is being wasted. There are a lot of seniors on fixed income that could use the extra food. wet lines James


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I know him and he's one of the good guys. Trust me on that one. Good things ARE happening to change the way this tourney is being run. We just gotta stick together and not blame the wrong folks. Thanks for your help.


coxhw said:


> Hooked Up, This is a reply from our good friend @ 610 Outdoors in responce to my E-Mail
> 
> Hi Hugh....That has already been brought to my attention....Disgusting, but like a lot of the posts said, it's been going on for years and apparantly there is no law against it.......Thanks for listening....Capt. Wayne.
> 
> Looks like he doesn't want in this fight. Oh well maybe next year they will hang that Boone & Crockett deer up and let it rot.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

_This is horrible and the organizers of the event should be finded. What is it with the dumbassery of some._

:rotfl: _(Sorry!)_


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

All I can say is Capt. Wayne is a stand up guy,and probably knows more of the right people to fix this problem than 90% of us,and I know presonaly he has voiced his concerns to them,and that he has done more for folks on this board,than will ever be known,Have broke a sweat with him to help folks more than once,and finally this is not the place to get any thing done,send an email to the gal.post,T.P.W.,the Jay Cees,even the Mayor ,and city council,We don't need a civil war on Monts site,send in your complaints and let the judges figure it out.Pro or con do it politicaly correct ,ok I'm done ,Steve


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Still going*

I see were still at it. Glad to see progress was made in getting things cleaned up. JUst so you know, this tournament will never be shut down like some of you want but things may change a little. Also botcotting sponsors is a waste of time, don't bother. Gater


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Those that support this disgraceful tournament need to look at the format and rules of this wounderful tournament:

http://www.sharkathon.com/

That's how you run a great fishing tournament in today's world!!! No dead rotting fish - great fun - good prizes - good enviromental stewardship! Something I once thought the JAYCEES stood for.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Gater, just to be clear, I am NOT in favor of shutting down the tournament. Not at all. I am however, deadset and committed to making sure that my daughters dont have to witness a scene such as the on in my original photos at the beginning of this post. I was born in Texas City, as was my Father (deceased) and am keenly aware of the fact that this is a Texas City tradition. I was speaking with my Mother last night on the phone. She saw this thread and was furious. I could hear the anger in her voice when she said; "Guy, my Daddy used to fish that tournament every year and he would never have put up with that." OK. I'm 47 years old and my Grandfather died before I was born so this tourney is indeed, well established. In my opinion it's not the tournament that's the problem. It's the people who are being allowed to run it and their severe lack of ethics and character. This my friend, CAN be changed and most likely will be. The pictures dont lie and the good guys have had enough of this kind of behavior! I fully intend to prove to you that this nonsense "can" and "will" be changed.


gater said:


> I see were still at it. Glad to see progress was made in getting things cleaned up. JUst so you know, this tournament will never be shut down like some of you want but things may change a little. Also botcotting sponsors is a waste of time, don't bother. Gater


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Guy*

I know you don't want it shut down, your one of the few responders who know something about the tournament, but others here have mentioned the need to shut it down. My biggest concern is the way they handle the fish after weighin. Tackle Time is the second longest running tournamet on the Texas coast. The Fishing Fiesta in Freeport is the longest running, I believe this is the 60th year. The FF allows big Sharks but they do not allow them to be left after weighin, you must take them away. Maybe TT can learn something from them.

You are right, what I witnessed the other day is un acceptable and I hope those things will change for the future. Gater


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there someone out there that is willing to step up to the plate? There are enough individuals here that can make a change for the good. As for the ones that think this is exceptable You can take your fish home with you and hang it in your yard for your neighbors to see! Let's see how long you are willing to let something hang and stink up your house.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

This thread has been pretty thought provoking for me. Tradition, ethics, conservation, responsibility, etc. All these things come to mind. I've watched several big game, catch and release tournaments on satellite TV over the last year or so and I believe there ARE viable alternatives here. We now live in the age of high technology and many of us have access to video equipment and calibrated scales. I watched one tourney on TV where a tournament judge was present on every boat. If they can do it so can we! The young-uns could view the "video" at the dock and wouldn't have to hold their noses. There is always room for improvement and this is a prime example of that. I would like to see some posts about potential "solutions" (aside from killing the tournament). If we show good intent and present our case in a civil manner we CAN effect change for the greater good in this and hopefully other tournaments as well.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

For a shrot term answer would be for the tournament to rent some freezer space. Freeze the sharks and donate them to galveston texas a&m or any other college that would want to disect them. This lets them hang there catch for a short time to draw a crowd, but also does not let the fish go to waste. I voiced this to them many years ago, but no one cared.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

In some of our tournments, shelters are pre-notified and they come get all the fish that people don't want. I bet the Star of Hope took home 1000lbs of Barracuda last year. At Helldiver's in LA this year, there wasn't a single fish wasted (not even Jack Crevalle).


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr Robo 57 and all 2Coolers I've got to apologize to Capt Wayne for the way that my reply sounded. It was not meant that way. I went back and read it and that's not the message that I wanted to send. Like you said He's done more for the fishing community and sportsmen than anyone. Like I said I hope everyone accepts my apology. Hugh


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

scubaru said:


> In some of our tournments, shelters are pre-notified and they come get all the fish that people don't want. I bet the Star of Hope took home 1000lbs of Barracuda last year. At Helldiver's in LA this year, there wasn't a single fish wasted (not even Jack Crevalle).


What did they do about mercury or posions in the cudas? Did they test the fish or was something else done.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> What did they do about mercury or posions in the cudas? Did they test the fish or was something else done.


 yea lets get the homeless realy sick and pay for their medical bills...LOL just a thought at least the food was free...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I was under the impression that mercury was only an issue in older fish. Maybe they were shooting fish that were young enough not to have major absorbtion issues? I like the "donation" approach. It wouldn't matter if the donation was for education or food as long as "wanton waste" wasn't the end result. I'm going to try to learn more about Hunters for the Hungry. Seems as though they've had a good program going for a long time now and they may be able to point us in a "positive" direction.


Jolly Roger said:


> What did they do about mercury or posions in the cudas? Did they test the fish or was something else done.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not one for catering to the liberal media, but could you imagine the stories printed if they wanted to start bashing fishing, fishing tournaments, or the way the fish are disposed of, (or the lack there of!) - Hang 'em up and show 'em off, but for the love of fishing, make sure and clean up after yourself.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> What did they do about mercury or posions in the cudas? Did they test the fish or was something else done.


Yes, all donated fish passed a strenuous physical exam, tested negative for cigaterra, mercury, venus, and restless leg syndrome. None of the Cudas accepted any strange packages from any strangers at the airport, and they all promised to fry to that perfect crispness down at the homeless shelter.

Now unlike the previous sarcasm, the Star of Hope really did express it's appreciation to the tournament director and mentioned that they look forward to the tournament every year so they can have some more of those good eatin' "mean lookin fishes".

I like how they did it at Helldiver's in New Orleans this year. You tell the weighmaster if you wanted to keep your fish or not, if you say yes you take it w/ you. If you say no, they chunk on the asphalt and you get to watch the Katrina victims tussle over it.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Batboy0068 said:


> yea lets get the homeless realy sick and pay for their medical bills...LOL just a thought at least the food was free...


Like your not already?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

scubaru said:


> Yes, all donated fish passed a strenuous physical exam, tested negative for cigaterra, mercury, venus, and restless leg syndrome. None of the Cudas accepted any strange packages from any strangers at the airport, and they all promised to fry to that perfect crispness down at the homeless shelter.
> 
> Now unlike the previous sarcasm, the Star of Hope really did express it's appreciation to the tournament director and mentioned that they look forward to the tournament every year so they can have some more of those good eatin' "mean lookin fishes".
> 
> I like how they did it at Helldiver's in New Orleans this year. You tell the weighmaster if you wanted to keep your fish or not, if you say yes you take it w/ you. If you say no, they chunk on the asphalt and you get to watch the Katrina victims tussle over it.


was a serious question. 300-400lb bull sharks and tigers will have a high levels of mercury.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about fish or seafood but no shelter or such places can accept any foods that are not F.D.A. inspected.We uesd to bring deer and hogs to a few in Houston till a few years back,we were told they couldn't take it,Maby it's diffrent in Gal. co.never dealt with any down there.And just for the record, I'm not for shutting down such a long lasting and well established tournament,I would just like for a little more respect for the catch!!!!Steve


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

One would think so. Surely there are other alternatives to just letting them rot though. I thought the suggestion of donating them for research was viable but I can also see where "supply" could quickly overrun "demand" in that situation. Would the larger sharks have any value as fertilizer or fish food in an aquaculture setting? I've personally eaten both Gar and Stingray and know that there is just no good excuse for leaving those to rot (IMHO).



> was a serious question. 300-400lb bull sharks and tigers will have a high levels of mercury.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

mr.robo57 said:


> I don't know about fish or seafood but no shelter or such places can accept any foods that are not F.D.A. inspected.We uesd to bring deer and hogs to a few in Houston till a few years back,we were told they couldn't take it,Maby it's diffrent in Gal. co.never dealt with any down there.And just for the record, I'm not for shutting down such a long lasting and well established tournament,I would just like for a little more respect for the catch!!!!Steve


Steve,
The Star of Hope is in downtown Houston right next to Minute Maid park. You may have noticed it's tennants conducting their daily activities while trying to park at a game. From what I hear, they are happy to accept donations. The Hunters for the Hungry program would be happy to accept the deer & hogs you have.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

mr.robo57 said:


> It's all about the bucks,think about how many people drive by and call uncle Bob ,or a friend ,then they're all down there buying gear and bait and fuel .it's a tourist trap,show off some big fish ,make money,and I agree catch them show them off for a few hours then take them back out into the ecosystem so others will eat.But don't let them waste away and stink up the place!!!


Robo we have been friends many many years but i have to disagree.
We need to remember this is not a private touney this is to benifit the tx city jaccees which do alot in that comunity to help people and the more tax dollars spent in tx city at least help to repair the dike road and boat ramps.
As far as the fish they should be removed by tx city solid waste and be taken to that fancy mulch factory out on the TC LOOP and used for fertilizer.


----------



## padlikehel (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't remember whether it was F&S or Outdoor Life, but back at the beginning of the year Bill Heavy wrote an excellent article about the folks like this in hunting called "Morons Among Us". This is the epitome of what he was talking about. The Jaycee's Tackle Time used to be a mainstay of the tournaments in the Galveston/Houston area now I see why their not anymore.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thats just so wrong


----------

